# Love Conquers - New track



## scottbuckley (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey Guys!

I thought I'd share a track I just finished today - my first piece in a while actually, since I've been pretty busy with my studies.

Just the other day, I discovered the beauty of SIPS, and have been experimenting with getting some realistic instrumental sounds, especially considering I'm still using the old NI EWQL Gold as my core library. The result is this track - 'Love Conquers'. 

http://www.scottbuckley.com.au/wp-content/audio/sb_loveconquers.mp3

As I said, it's been a while between tracks, so I'm a bit rusty. But I'm really happy with some of the sounds I'm getting with SIPS... it definitely makes the majority of instruments in the EW Gold much more playable. 

Anyway... I hope you enjoy it :D.


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 2, 2012)

What is SIPS???


----------



## scottbuckley (Nov 2, 2012)

Mike Marino @ Sat Nov 03 said:


> What is SIPS???



Oh sorry! SIPS stands for Solo Instrument Performance Suite, which a collection of awesome Kontakt scripts by some very smart people. You can get it here:

http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/sips/sips.htm

For this track, I was playing around with the legato script. Had a LOT of fun with it too 

-s


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 2, 2012)

Ah, I see. Thanks!

I listened to your track; great stuff!


----------



## scottbuckley (Nov 2, 2012)

Mike Marino @ Sat Nov 03 said:


> Ah, I see. Thanks!
> 
> I listened to your track; great stuff!



Thanks!


----------



## YoungComposer (Nov 3, 2012)

First of all, amazing track. I loved it. Even more amazing, is that it is all EWQL Gold.
I really like some of the sounds in Gold but was never able to use them because of their lack of "real legato.

These SIPS are a life-saver. How are you supposed to add them to a library? What would the process be? Move the files to another folder or saving NKIs in another way?

Thanks!


----------



## Leosc (Nov 3, 2012)

YoungComposer @ Sat Nov 03 said:


> First of all, amazing track. I loved it. Even more amazing, is that it is all EWQL Gold.
> I really like some of the sounds in Gold but was never able to use them because of their lack of "real legato.
> 
> These SIPS are a life-saver. How are you supposed to add them to a library? What would the process be? Move the files to another folder or saving NKIs in another way?
> ...




Copy the nkp files to Documents/Native Instruments/Kontakt 4 (or 5)/presets/scripts. You can then add them to any instrument via the instrument script editor > presets > user.


----------



## handz (Nov 3, 2012)

This is really nice! If this is all GOLD then big respect (even strings in some parts have too much portamento IMO)


----------



## TGV (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice thematic piece, and very well rendered with SO. The low strings under the trumpet in the beginning sold me. Good use of percussion too.


----------



## scottbuckley (Nov 3, 2012)

handz @ Sun Nov 04 said:


> This is really nice! If this is all GOLD then big respect (even strings in some parts have too much portamento IMO)



Hehe yeah... but I guess it was inevitable when I'm using legato for the first time :D. 

Yeah - all Gold. I'll upgrade one day, but these new scripts might help me postpone for a little while . [EDIT: Just realised the trumpets are Project SAM Trumpets!]

-s


----------



## scottbuckley (Nov 3, 2012)

TGV @ Sun Nov 04 said:


> Nice thematic piece, and very well rendered with SO. The low strings under the trumpet in the beginning sold me. Good use of percussion too.



Thanks!


----------



## scottbuckley (Nov 3, 2012)

YoungComposer @ Sun Nov 04 said:


> First of all, amazing track. I loved it. Even more amazing, is that it is all EWQL Gold.
> I really like some of the sounds in Gold but was never able to use them because of their lack of "real legato.
> 
> These SIPS are a life-saver. How are you supposed to add them to a library? What would the process be? Move the files to another folder or saving NKIs in another way?
> ...



Just follow what Acall describes... that should do the trick. I found that out of the box, the solo instruments worked like a charm using the legato presets for them. The string sections need blending with an non-legato patch to make them sound right, but it really adds something. I found I could actually mix the strings with less reverb now, as I didn't have to use reverb to blur passages and 'fake it'. That makes the overall mix much less mudier, which was nice for a change.

-s


----------



## rpaillot (Nov 3, 2012)

Great track ! 

This shows "10 year" EW gold can still kick some newest libraries ass.


----------



## dog1978 (Nov 3, 2012)

I love the thema


----------



## R.Cato (Nov 3, 2012)

Really impressive. This shows that in the end it all comes down to how well someone knows his stuff.


----------



## scottbuckley (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks guys 

-s


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 3, 2012)

I thought I was watching the last 3 min of a movie...

Strong melody, like the way it moves forward. Good work!


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 4, 2012)

rpaillot @ Sat Nov 03 said:


> Great track !
> 
> This shows "10 year" EW gold can still kick some newest libraries ass.



No............ it shows how important the user is regardless of library.

Me likey too!


----------



## Arbee (Nov 4, 2012)

Very strong track, congratulations! I think it makes some of the "my library beats your library" discussion on this forum somewhat redundant :oops:


----------



## YoungComposer (Nov 4, 2012)

Does this piece remind anyone else of the ending of the "Love Actually" score by Craig Armstrong?


----------



## scottbuckley (Nov 4, 2012)

YoungComposer @ Mon Nov 05 said:


> Does this piece remind anyone else of the ending of the "Love Actually" score by Craig Armstrong?



Hehe... yeah - it was an inspiration .

-s


----------



## Dmitry Noskov (Nov 5, 2012)

Very good cue, Scott!
Nice & strong orchestration!


----------



## Kralc (Nov 5, 2012)

Brilliant stuff! Lovely melody, has that good feeling right away!


----------



## YoungComposer (Nov 5, 2012)

Ya, I actually like yours a lot better. Keep up the great work!


----------



## scottbuckley (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks guys! :D

-s


----------



## guydoingmusic (Nov 6, 2012)

Scott, as always... Great Job!! Good to see you around again!

Brad


----------

